
Introducing Sign in with Slack - Fennhella
https://medium.com/slack-developer-blog/introducing-sign-in-with-slack-290949e1c3f5#.8tnhoefbc
======
mgreg
Interesting track for Slack to take. Curious about a couple of things in case
anyone from Slack is listening:

1\. Why not use OpenID Connect
([http://openid.net/connect/](http://openid.net/connect/)) on top of OAuth?

2\. How does this compare to Okta, Ping, etc.? Seems like this may be a solved
problem in the enterprise space and I'm curious what Slack brings to the table
that couldn't be done with existing solutions.

